# Out driving in the new Goat...



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

Here'e a couple pics I snapped this week while out driving...extra bonus points for the person who can ID my location.
















































I love this car...

Gerry


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Missouri?


----------



## ADCRUZINGTO (Jan 28, 2006)

:cheers cool put some miles on that goat, i see you are prepared with the radar detector!!!!awesome car.ill be doin the same tomorrowarty:


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

raven1124 said:


> Missouri?


For the first couple pictures, you are correct Those are on MO highway 61, but the pics overlooking the Mississippi were really what I was asking for. I'll withhold the answer for a day or so in case someone else can ID the spot.

Gerry


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Do I get half of the prize since I was half right?:lol:


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

ADCRUZINGTO said:


> :cheers cool put some miles on that goat, i see you are prepared with the radar detector!!!!awesome car.ill be doin the same tomorrowarty:


I try. I've quit making "lists" all together when going into town for something and intentionally forget things so I can go back. I've skipped work entirely just to go out driving.

Gerry


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

raven1124 said:


> Do I get half of the prize since I was half right?:lol:


Absolutely. As Ferrall would say, you've won a case full of nothing ;-)

Gerry


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Gee thanks. Oh, and your license plate gave it away ;-)


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

raven1124 said:


> Gee thanks. Oh, and your license plate gave it away ;-)


Well, the Missouri plates were a dead giveaway for my location in route to my destination. Just let me know where to ship the pallet full of absoultey nothing your way  

Here's a hint...I'm pretty sure this is the only place the Mississippi runs east & west.

Gerry


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Is it in the southern part of Missouri? You made me get the [email protected] map out now.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

raven1124 said:


> Is it in the southern part of Missouri? You made me get the [email protected] map out now.


Lol...sorry to make you work so hard. I was at Fort Kaskaskia, just north of Chester, IL. It was a beautiful day for a drive, and I just chuckled recalling my days visiting there as a youth. When you first enter the park, there's a big hill and a couple sharp turns. In those days, we would all hold our breath hoping Dad's car could make it to the top. The goat sure didn't have a problem :rofl: 

Gerry


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Ah, you took all the fun out of it. I was getting close too.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

raven1124 said:


> Ah, you took all the fun out of it. I was getting close too.


Well, I can see I'm not making a friend here...let me redeem myself by posting pics from my "Birthday Drive" today. I turned 43 today, slept in 2 hours, woke up at 6:00 AM, and went for a 6-hour drive. I returned in time to see my daughter off to Girl Scout camp, and now have two slabs of spare ribs on the smoker. Can't ask for a better birthday than this!

OK...guess where I was today. This time I will not reveal the location :cool 

Gerry



















I've got to quit stopping in the damn street or I'll get a ticket :lol:


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Gateway Arch and Forest Park? And Happy Birthday old man


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

raven1124 said:


> Gateway Arch and Forest Park? And Happy Birthday old man


No more calls folks, we have a winner arty: 

And thank you very much...I may be an old man, but the goat sure makes me feel like a kid again. :cool

I also visited my old house in St. Peters...my neighbor just pulled up in his jeep as I arrived in the goat. He challenged me to a race with his new 5.7 Caddy M6. Think I can take him? lol I would have done it today, but had to get back home to see my daughter off to Girl Scout camp. He's young, and has better reaction times than I do...I'm going to put that one off until I have at least double of my 3700 or so miles now. He did talk me into doing the best squealing takeoff I've done in this thing...on a grippy concrete street too :rofl: 

Ah, what a day...ribs are done, so I'm out for now...

Gerry


----------



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!! Glad to hear you are enjoying the goat so much. I have a black on black m6 myself. I know exactly what you mean, these cars are amazing! I've had it for about four months now. Have about 8000 miles on it. 
I tinted the windows and it looks awesome. You have to do that with the black car. Its noticeably cooler as well. By the way, very nice pics! See ya.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

ShoddyHog said:


> No more calls folks, we have a winner arty:


I won't ask for my prize this time b/c it's your birthday


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

fullarmor2 said:


> Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!! Glad to hear you are enjoying the goat so much. I have a black on black m6 myself. I know exactly what you mean, these cars are amazing! I've had it for about four months now. Have about 8000 miles on it.
> I tinted the windows and it looks awesome. You have to do that with the black car. Its noticeably cooler as well. By the way, very nice pics! See ya.


I have to admit that the Black is a dust magnet, but I'll be shot dead before I'd take another color. Don't get me wrong...I think all the Goats are beautiful, but my black on black M6 18's is right for me. My wife even caught me yesterday peeking into the garage.

"What were you just doing?"

"Um, I just had to take a look at my new Goat"

(Wife rolling her eyes and smiling)

Hey...I can't help it  

Yeah, tinting is on my list, and up near the top. I'm also trying to think of a subtle way (I don't like anything LOUD on my cars) to pay tribute to Dale Earnhardt. I'm torn over that one right now though...I don't want to put a sticker on this thing.

Gerry


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

raven1124 said:


> I won't ask for my prize this time b/c it's your birthday


Too bad you're in Alabama, or I'd offer you some BBQ as prize  

Gerry


----------



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

ShoddyHog said:


> I have to admit that the Black is a dust magnet, but I'll be shot dead before I'd take another color. Don't get me wrong...I think all the Goats are beautiful, but my black on black M6 18's is right for me. Gerry


 :agree I have never regretted getting black. I just keep it clean, and even though it shows dirt more between washings, black looks good dirty. Much more so than other colors. So it balances out. Black rocks! :cheers


----------



## GOGTO007 (May 18, 2006)

ShoddyHog said:


> Well, I can see I'm not making a friend here...let me redeem myself by posting pics from my "Birthday Drive" today. I turned 43 today, slept in 2 hours, woke up at 6:00 AM, and went for a 6-hour drive. I returned in time to see my daughter off to Girl Scout camp, and now have two slabs of spare ribs on the smoker. Can't ask for a better birthday than this!
> 
> OK...guess where I was today. This time I will not reveal the location :cool
> 
> ...


Happy b-day. My birthday is today!arty: 
Nice pics.


----------

